
Apple owns the world's largest hedge fund - nstj
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braeburn_Capital
======
haney
I'm not sure it's accurate to call this a hedge fund? From a zero hedge
article[1] (that also refers to it as a hedge fund)

> "it is all invested in ultra-safe securities."

If we take hedge fund to mean, "pool of less regulated money" then yes, but
they're certainly not executing the sorts of strategies that are typically
associated with hedge funds.

1\. [http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-23/worlds-biggest-
hedg...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-23/worlds-biggest-hedge-
fund-30-billion-bigger-bridgewater-remains-mysterious-ever)

------
gojoe
Tax avoidance at its best... US$117.2 billion under management equals billions
saved in taxes.

